# my little ones.....



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

my little babies, now 5 and a half weeks old...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

They are gorgeous! Love the one on the right


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

the one on the right and the middle are girls, the one on the lefts a boy


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Well she is a real cutie just love the markings


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah, she sold 1st too!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

There sooo cute
Whats there nature like?
I was in the vets a few days ago and one came and sat next to me for a stroke


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

very very friendly and docile. they would go with anybody!! i wanted to keep them all but had to be sensible! maybe next time i'll keep one!


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

Gawjus :d:d:d:d


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww they're sweet, i like the one on the right too


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Cracking pups!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

sooo sweet big aswell


----------

